
Tesla Wants to Deter Break-Ins with Music and 'Rick and Morty' Easter Egg - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2019/01/27/tesla-sentry-mode-break-ins-music-rick-and-morty/
======
masonic
After the fact detection is no help; police won't respond or interdict.

Gangs have it down to a six second process to loot the back seat and trunk. It
would be completely disrupted by simply having the rear seat lockable from
being folded forward.

------
x38iq84n
Has Tesla fixed the autopilot to stop killing people yet? Strange priorities.

